# looking for work in central PA



## brian660 (Jul 19, 2010)

I live in Milton but i`m willing to travel, I know how to run a saw, before I moved back home I ran a mobile welding/heavy equipment repair business, I also know how to run some equipment, i`ve had a CDL and will obtain again if I have employment that requires it.


----------



## brian660 (Jul 22, 2010)

anybody? i`ve been here two weeks and i`m getting kinda itchy, not used to being unemployed.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Jul 22, 2010)

Get that CDL A with a T back and head north. Trucking co's in NC PA can't hire drivers fast enough to haul frac mud. And triaxles are running non stop to get material in to build the well pads. It's like a friggin 24 hr convoy from 287 east to the Jersey border from I-80 on north. If you can weld I would bet that would be an easy sell too. Seem like evry pickup up there has a stainless Lincoln or Miller on the back.


----------



## s13rymos (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup get a job drivin for the well drillers.. that would be ur best bet.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Jul 31, 2010)

My girlfriend is from that area. Bloomsburg/Buckhorn to be exact. She wants to move back at some point, but damn, I haven't seen one tree company around there any of the times I've been up there. At least not one that I would want to work for. Seems like kind of a slow area for getting work to me.


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats area is very slow for work, I lived in the williamsport area for 10 years. I seriosly dont know how people make it around there. 

Brian you should try calling Pennline, Lewis, or Asplund to see if they have crews in your area. Everytime I drive up that way I see their trucks. Be a good start if you are interested in this line of work. Good Luck!


----------



## NCPABill (Aug 3, 2010)

Brian,

The others advice is sound. I line North of you (Mansfield) and the gas workers are living in Williamsport because they can't find housing up here in the sticks. Just yesterday, I spoke to a man in Sylvania (Troy - Mansfield) that has a fuel stop next to a bridge replacement project. It looked like it was way behind in schedule and had no one working yesterday. He said the contractor (Whitford from New York State) couldn't find anyone (union outfit) to work on the bridge - the good locals are in the gas industry and the New York guys don't want to drive two hours to the job. They have four bridges with this situation.

I'd give JCWhitford a call and see if you can help them out - the gas drillers have slowed down and aren't hiring much right now, unless you're top shelf - then they seem to understand quality and find a place for a guy.


----------



## NCPABill (Aug 3, 2010)

Brian,

I see Allison is working up here - know anyone who might be able to get you in with them?

Bill


----------



## brian660 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have alot of time on oil and gas drilling rigs, just not sure I want to be married to a job again, I appreciate the advice though.


----------



## brian660 (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in northumberland county PA, is anybody in the cabinet or woodworking business? i`d love to learn more about either trade, i`ll work cheap, hell i`ll work for free for the opportunity to come hang out in your shop and learn from a true craftsman.


----------



## NCPABill (Aug 7, 2010)

If you can get in with Bentley & Collins you will see a good commercial casework shop. Professional outfit that can pretty much do anything. They are located right on top of the hill from the new construction at the I-180 interchange. To get there, drive from the mall towards Kelloggs, when you get to the big farm, turn left and head toward the highway. The road turns left back towards the mall. Second building.


----------



## brian660 (Oct 8, 2010)

i`m still unemployed, i`m willing to travel quite a distance if anybody has any work.


thanks


----------



## NCPABill (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tioga County*

I worked in Lewisburg for three years and drove from just about the NY border. The drive isn't bad - especially since the highway construction projects. I'd recommend a day trip up route 15 and across 6 from Wellsboro to Towanda. If a guy can't find a job hitting all of those places, he doesn't want to work.

I heard BiLo Supply is looking for a new guy - their main office is in Montgomery I believe.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 17, 2010)

brian660 said:


> i`m still unemployed, i`m willing to travel quite a distance if anybody has any work.
> 
> 
> thanks



where are you, besides "over yonder"? I need skilled help.

kinda annoying how people won't list their correct location, like they're hiding or something..... but hey, it's your profile.


----------



## brian660 (Oct 17, 2010)

I live in Milton, PA.


my original post has my location in it.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 18, 2010)

brian660 said:


> I live in Milton, PA.
> 
> 
> my original post has my location in it.


so it does,  show's my attention span.:bang:

bummer, kinda far from Illinois. I could use some SKILLED help. 
Especially with all them badass saws. :chainsawguy:


----------

